# mail order cigar lot



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

The mail has finally arrived !!! bout 45 sticks mostly corona specs cause I needed some sticks that wouldn't eat so much time at work since I'm here for 14 hrs sometimes more a day.. any ways here's what I got and a list incase the plastic glare is too much. And I snagged a gurkha random sampler cause it was 10 big boy sticks for 26 bucks. most anticipated from this lot is the room 101 mutante master 3 LE and Nat Sherman Host

included in the sampler (left to right) a big fat one idk the name but looks tatsty, elegance, signature collection, viper, estate selection, seduction, war pig, beast, beauty, vintage 2001. 
I know gurkha gets ragged on sometimes but I have had good experience with them. two worth noting are seduction and gurkha ghost.... ooooh man gurkha ghost if you haven't smoked a gurka ghost yet good luck their kinda hard to find now but they are really, really good. this coming from a Perdomo man.

comment if ya got any info on these sticks
P.S. The Tatiana's are slut cigars, just a cheap thrill lol. their actually very good they have a nice cigar taste and the flavor last all the way through to the nub.


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

oh yeah and customs took my free lighter.


----------

